# bonding wireless

## Cr0t

Did anyone try to bond two wireless adapters? I have not tried it and so for my research didn't come up with the best results (yet). At this point I am unable to try it since my onboard wireless card does NOT work. The drivers don't work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Cr0t,

Bonding wireless adaptors on the same network won't help you.

Wireless provide a half duplex link, under control of the AP.  Only one wireless client is permitted to talk to the client AP at a time, so your 54Mbit/sec is shared, half duplex, between all clients.

Adding another card is like adding another client.

It does nothing for the overall available bandwidth

Bonding a wired link increases the available bandwidth

----------

## Cr0t

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Cr0t,
> 
> Bonding wireless adaptors on the same network won't help you.
> 
> Wireless provide a half duplex link, under control of the AP.  Only one wireless client is permitted to talk to the client AP at a time, so your 54Mbit/sec is shared, half duplex, between all clients.
> ...

 I use bonding on wired connections and the switch supports it as well. I never tried it with wireless that's why I was looking into it  :Very Happy: 

----------

